# hi from australia,



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

just starting out, i realise our mice in aus are very different, and am in awe of english show mice, (so big and beautiful). wow, i love my mice as pets really and am not a 'serious' breeder, where surplus mice end up is important to me, however i have nothing against humane feeder breeders. also studied a little genetics, very interesting, currently studying a bachelor of science in animal and veterinary. i love to see lots of pics, if anyone ever wants to show off photos of their mice please remember me


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Mini Bears, Welcome from Great Britain. Would love to see your mice and their colours, etc will be very interesting !


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome 
What part of Aus are you from??


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

melbourne, just coming into summer here, wow are those curlies yours?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup  they're lovely  I'm breeding to improve them.
I'm looking into moving to Perth in years to come, so i'm making a note of what breeders live where xD


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------

